# CheatUp Released



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 13, 2009)

*CheatUp*





*CheatUp* is a program that lets you automaticly update your cheats from
the official thread at Cheats.GBAtemp.net
It has other functions, such as being able to show you the changelog and gamelist

Please read the help and readme before asking questions.

To use it just click the cheatfile you want to download

*Changelog:*
CODE1.00 Final
-Fixed some spelling errors
-removed a TON of unneccessary code
-Looking for a host, Narin or Costello

0.98 Final Rev 2 Build 1:
-Removed all the R4 Shovelware Crap
-Sending to Narin, Could be released today!

0.98 Final Rev 1 Build 28:
- I hate Vista! Stupid thing makes it harder to compile anything!
- Removed a lot of potential security threats/holes
- Fixed it to work with .NET Framework 2, instead of 3.5.
- Removed the flashcard buyer as it may stop GBAtemp getting income from referals.
- Added a donation section, for people who like the app.
- Made it a heck of a lot smaller (what? 20 kilobytes is smaller when its only 190kb to start with)
- Added a GBA cheats downloader into the "file" menu
- Fixed the Action Replay Code Manager suscription option. It now has a mini-tutorial on how to suscribe.
- Changed the licence from GNU-GPL to just free software. Mainly as if I release the source, leechers will 
terminate the licence and destroy the database.
seriously, I see links passed around for the database on pretty much ever other site I see. 
If I released it under the GNU GPL or even the GNU LPL, I would have to include the source. By doing so, I create the possibility
of people stealing credit for the database, and codes within therefore
breaching the licence of the codes within the database.
Now you understand..
- Removed the splash screen as it makes the loading time longer.
- Fixed the GUI so that all the windows/dialogs are the same.

0.98 Final:
- All necessary features finished and added, and testing revealed no issues...
- Bugfix with downloading problems... yet again... It works now!
- Sending to Narin for approval... Hopefully I'll be able to add in the last few features... and I'm looking at DSAutoTrainerMaker 
Integration!

0.96 Beta:
- Added the extra's section with the credits, changelog, gamelist donation button, and the flashard buyer.

0.6 Stable:
- It downloads files... what more can I say...
- Bugfix so that it actually DOWNLOADS the files, and also asks user where to save them...

0.0.8 Stable:
- Seems to be going fine so far... appears to download files, but I really need to test if it actually does...
- Added a GUI
- Added a theme and logo's, basic, yet better than some wannabe graphics artists I've seen.

0.0.0.1 Start:
-Well... I started after losing the entire code for the first semi-finished version.
But... Ah well... Here Goes... (hopefully this PC won't die too!)

Download Link: [url=http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=5379]http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=5379[/url]


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 13, 2009)

, very useful indeed


----------



## Ryupower (Apr 13, 2009)

nice app but,

i use UsrCheatUp
to update my DB right form the DS over Wifi, it gets the DB off Cheats.GBAtemp.net



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Version 2.2 *red screen fix*
> 
> * Changed the changelog.txt download source, this is a temporary fix




UsrCheatUpFIX.zip


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks antoligy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i will use this to update my db from now on


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 13, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> thanks antoligy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a positive response so far...

Glad people like it.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice program, looks very nice and handy.
Thanks!


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 13, 2009)

hoo hoo, looks like a nifty app to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and err, what to type? hmm? other than good work on it


----------



## Teelow (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice Cool, Which One do I use to update SuperCard v3 Cheats?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 13, 2009)

Teelow said:
			
		

> Nice Cool, Which One do I use to update SuperCard v3 Cheats?


As the method of conversion havn't been finalised, SuperCard v3 cheats aren't available yet.
But the latest ones ARE still on cheats.gbatemp.net


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 13, 2009)

Def gonna use this because AKAIO doesn't work for me. Thanks.


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 13, 2009)

Not as snazzy as CycloEdit but nice all the same! thanks!


----------



## TwinBlades (Apr 13, 2009)

THANKS A LOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This is really useful since gbatemp doesn't aways load/quick/never. thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Edit: BTW, I found trojan in this program as long with some other virses... O.O

Edit: Sorry, I scanned another program -.-"


----------



## iritegood (Apr 13, 2009)

"Changed the licence from GNU-GPL to just free software. Mainly as if I release the source, leechers will
terminate the licence and destroy the database.
seriously, I see links passed around for the database on pretty much ever other site I see.
If I released it under the GNU GPL or even the GNU LPL, I would have to include the source. By doing so, I create the possibility
of people stealing credit for the database, and codes within therefore
breaching the licence of the codes within the database.
Now you understand.."
lolwut. Does this program do anything but download certain files from a preset list? Or is there something I'm not getting here?


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad to see you're out there programming new things Antoligy, but I have Rominator to serve this function.


----------



## BeLGaRaTh (Apr 13, 2009)

Interesting program, but is there a way of it checking if there is a new/updated file? I ask as at the minute it just asks to overwrite the current file (assuming you have already used it to download something) but it doesn't advise if the file is newer or the same as you already have.

Other than that, good work.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 14, 2009)

nice app  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i still prefer usercheatup cos i cbb plugging in my ds into comp for cheats lol


----------



## Toader (Apr 14, 2009)

Can this make cheats for acekard 2i?


----------



## da_head (Apr 14, 2009)

u no how r4 has a problem (like a short cheat list or something?) does this app fix that?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 14, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> u no how r4 has a problem (like a short cheat list or something?) does this app fix that?


Not yet...
and probably never (unless I start work on integration)

However, since the way that cheats work/exist on GBAtemp is limiting, and getting boring, there are changes coming along...
*hint*


----------



## Teelow (Apr 14, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Teelow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok im new at this, are the SCC on cheats.gbatemp.net  for SuperCard?


EDIT: Ok wow im Slow, SCC stands for SuperCard Cheats, well then thanks for the help


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 14, 2009)

Teelow said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Narin starts being able to update them with the rest (i.e. sooner than you think)
you'll be able to do it from the app. Until then, I'm sorry...


----------



## personager (Apr 15, 2009)

Every time I try to run it, it says:

"The application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000135). Click on OK to terminate the application."

What do I do?


----------



## Curley5959 (Apr 15, 2009)

I think you need a higher .NET framework... I think.


----------



## Harry Potthead (Apr 15, 2009)

Can I use CheatUp for my Acekard 2 and if yes which Button do i use?


----------



## Depravo (Apr 15, 2009)

It's very clever and all but I find a simple bookmark does the job just as well.


----------



## Vague Rant (Apr 15, 2009)

Harry Potthead said:
			
		

> Can I use CheatUp for my Acekard 2 and if yes which Button do i use?


Why bother when AKAIO has a wifi updater built right into the firmware?


----------



## personager (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I downloaded the latest .NET Framework (3.5) and I'm still getting the same message. Any other ideas/suggestions, Curley? Or anyone else?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2009)

If you get the error, all I can think of is that the actual exe did something wrong.
Try redownloading it, and if that doesn't work then I'm sorry. I'll look into it for the next release.

Btw, Depravo, sure bookmarks can work, but some people can't load browsers instantly, so this makes their life easier.

and Vague Rant, please also remember that the one built into AKAIO doesn't like WEP networks. And although it functions,it is unstable.

You can use this tool to download ANY cheat file.

*EDIT:*
After some searching on the internet, and some other research, it seems like that error is caused by a lack of the .NET framework...
With the next release, I'll also make a version that installs both CheatUp and the required components. It WILL be quite a bit larger though.


----------



## kobykaan (Apr 15, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> and Vague Rant, please also remember that the one built into AKAIO doesn't like WEP networks. And although it functions,it is unstable.



Not going to diss your program here i'm sure you worked hard on it but a little criticism/feedback   ....


Your statement is simply NOT TRUE!  even Smiths and Normmatt will tell you that's just rubbish ... the DS with whatever flash card used  is incapable of using any other form of router encryption they can ONLY use WEP so to say it has problems with it is wrong it cant use ANYTHING else!!! ..... This is of course excluding the Nintendo WIFI adapter which cannot use any homebrew appz with that connection type anyhow! 

Besides that it has built in RESUME function too and also checks if the cheat file is newer than the one present or not ....

Reason it has issues are that the servers have issues too lately the forum fails to load or has trouble and so does the cheat page hence it fails to download or connect!

We have 2 AK 2.1's in this house both using AKAIO 1.4.1 and neither have any problems whatsoever connecting to the net or downloading cheats using the built in cheat updater or the UsrCheatUp nds file which incidentally detects whatever flash card its being used on and downloads the correct cheat file for that card! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I'm sure people will use your program but personally .... I do not see the need  AK2 owners have it built in and others use UsrCheatUp and the rest just vist the cheat links on the forum ......

Too add regardless of whichever methods used if the forum here goes down so does NARIN'S cheat files they are hosted on the same server as the forum so whatever method is used it will not be able to update .... UsrCheatUp has a little advantage on this by way of downloading from its creators mirrored host with a quick edit to the ini file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Kudos for the programming and keep up the good work we respect that and all new homebrew apps etc but again seems pointless with the UsrCheatUp.nds file that works on ALL flash cards currently right off the DS without the need of a computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Additional ... on a positive note  ....you may wish to add a button to offer to download the CHEAT(UE).dat file that has the Jap games and other non U/EUR games removed for the benefit of R4 USERS that have the TOO MANY cheats issues! (incidentally it seems to have dropped off NARIN'S cheat file page !?)

edit    .Net redistributable is 22.4mb so you may want to reconsider that addition to the download and add a link instead in the readme!

edit 2 additional added!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure...
I have an AceKard 2.1... but it doesn't download from WEP networks, it works fine in non encrypted...
I'm basing that statement off personal experiance.
Also remember that not everyone owns a wireless network... I wrote this before I got one.
If you're not gonna use this then fine, thats ok,
but please don't make a long post saying the alternatives that some people can't use.

UsrCheatUp only works on R4's for the UsrCheat.dat, even then its useless because it has all the codes inside it, not just some.

Thanks for your thoughts though.

*EDIT: The UE and J Cheat.dat links used to be there, but Narin told me to delete them, they have been discontinued because there are too many UE games.*


----------



## personager (Apr 15, 2009)

Antoligy, thanks man, appreciate it


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 15, 2009)

personager said:
			
		

> Antoligy, thanks man, appreciate it


Sure
I don't know what happens, it seems with any .NET framework program, there are those who are unable to use it.
Its a mystery...


----------



## kobykaan (Apr 16, 2009)

For the benefit of others ...tested this and it loads and works fine!

using WINDOWS XP SP3

I have .NET 2.0 Installed


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 16, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> For the benefit of others ...tested this and it loads and works fine!
> 
> using WINDOWS XP SP3
> 
> I have .NET 2.0 Installed


Many Thanks!
just proves my point that windows suck. and it looks like .NET framework 2 is seperate from 3.5


----------



## kobykaan (Apr 16, 2009)

personager said:
			
		

> Well, I downloaded the latest .NET Framework (3.5) and I'm still getting the same message. Any other ideas/suggestions, Curley? Or anyone else?



install version 2.0 of .Net it works fine with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what O.S. are you using ?! I'm using XP with SP3


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 16, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> personager said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vista works fine... but then again, vista also had "all the major updates and patches" from Xp
so that may be something...


----------



## Hehe Moo (Apr 17, 2009)

D: I don't have the .NET Framework for this


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 17, 2009)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> D: I don't have the .NET Framework for this


Try installing it:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...;displaylang=en


----------



## aks47u (Apr 18, 2009)

Cheers Antilogy, cool app

edit: Scratch cool, this is effin class


----------



## antiaverage (Apr 24, 2009)

Is this anything other than just a VB.NET app with links as buttons?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Apr 24, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'll have to ask my dad for permission first


----------



## Curley5959 (Apr 24, 2009)

It is an important update to view some video files and use some important programs.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its not a 3rd party software.. Its microsoft..


----------



## Sanderino (Jun 29, 2009)

Daam that's very handy


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 19, 2009)

What about the Acekard 2i?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2009)

y wont cheatup work? i try and press the button to download the usrcheat file and the "all cheat files" but it wont start downloading.
the other buttons also dont work. is it because i'm using flashget a download manager?


----------

